# [ODIN][Showcase] Stock Showcase files for Odin 2.2.1



## phidelt82

#####IF YOU HAVE VOODOO ENABLED, DISABLE LAGFIX BEFORE YOU USE ODIN#####

If you are unfamiliar with how to use Odin pay attention to what you are doing. Flashing the wrong file or flashing to the wrong place can potentially be a nightmare.
*********ONLY FLASH SHOWCASE FILES TO YOUR SHOWCASE*****
*********ONLY FLASH SHOWCASE FILES TO YOUR SHOWCASE*****

First download both files if you don't already have Odin. Unzip the Showcase zip file. You will notice that there is a .pit file and a .tar.md5 file. You will flash both at the same time if you want to go COMPLETELY back to stock. This process will wipe all data from your phone except your phone number and anything on your sdcard.

1. Pull your phone battery
2. Start Odin
3. Click PIT and select the .pit file from the download
4. Check the PDA box, Click PDA and select the .tar.md5 file from the download
5. Plug your phone into the USB port and hold volume down
-your phone should go into download mode
6.Verify that Odin sees your phone.
-if not, try another USB port
7. Click Start

It will look similar to this.









Showcase Files located here:
Showcase 2.2.1: CS Showcase EE25 FULL Odin - you can repartition with this build.
md5sum for the EE25_fullOdin.tar.md5 inside the zip is a9437a6bf19a2b727d5931acd6cec5d5 just in case people want to check it after download.
Odin3 v1.3 located here: Odin3


----------



## add144

I assume this is the cheese from the official CS release?


----------



## phidelt82

add144 said:


> I assume this is the cheese from the official CS release?


Custom built with all of the partitions. Not just the 4 from the update. This will help fix issues that require a repartition.


----------



## add144

Will it fix my erectile dysfunction?


----------



## phidelt82

add144 said:


> Will it fix my erectile dysfunction?


of course... you know my stuff can always get you up.


----------



## Magickly

For the last coupla days, my little showcase was soft bricked. 
Until I came across this post, that is... thanks for once again saving my SC.
Worked like a charm.

I have been unable to root with Z4 tho. 
Any recommendations for alternate root methods???

Thanks in advance


----------



## bdemartino

Magickly said:


> For the last coupla days, my little showcase was soft bricked.
> Until I came across this post, that is... thanks for once again saving my SC.
> Worked like a charm.
> 
> I have been unable to root with Z4 tho.
> Any recommendations for alternate root methods???
> 
> Thanks in advance


Super One Click should work - > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682

Make sure you have the "allow 3rd party apps.." or whatever enabled and also usb debug, then after running SOC you'll need to reboot once.


----------



## crispyominus

I did the eb11 2.2 update about a month ago with odin and wasnt able to do the kies update from cell south becuase it said unregistered device and wouldnt let me click update. is this the same as what i would get from the cell south update using kies mini?

sorry meant to post this question here not that other thread. my bad. same answer or is this one straight from cs?

one more question if u dont mind. was wondering if it was ok to totally wipe my micro sd card. its full of crap from me playin around with all this stuff.


----------



## phidelt82

crispyominus said:


> I did the eb11 2.2 update about a month ago with odin and wasnt able to do the kies update from cell south becuase it said unregistered device and wouldnt let me click update. is this the same as what i would get from the cell south update using kies mini?
> 
> sorry meant to post this question here not that other thread. my bad. same answer or is this one straight from cs?
> 
> one more question if u dont mind. was wondering if it was ok to totally wipe my micro sd card. its full of crap from me playin around with all this stuff.


This is a little different. I custom built this with all of the partitions, so that you can repartition your phone in Odin. With the extra stuff, it can help fix some of the problems that can come up.


----------



## add144

crispyominus said:


> one more question if u dont mind. was wondering if it was ok to totally wipe my micro sd card. its full of crap from me playin around with all this stuff.


If you've got any apps that you've moved to the SD card, go in and move them back to the phone's storage. You can see all your apps on your SD card in Settings -> Applications -> Manage Applications -> On SD Card. 
Besides that, wiping your SD card will only remove your personal stuff. If you want to be safe, copy the entire SD card to your computer, then wipe it so if anything going awry you've got a backup copy of everything.


----------



## fastlerner

phidelt82 said:


> Custom built with all of the partitions. Not just the 4 from the update. This will help fix issues that require a repartition.


What kinds of issues on this device require additional partitions? Just curious.

BTW, thanks for sharinging this. I did the official Cellular South update and ran for a few days before trying z4root. Not only did it fail, but it appears it screwed up my bluetooth stack. I'm hoping this load will get me back to working right again.

Next time I'll start with Super One Click.


----------



## fastlerner

Flashed with ODIN, no problems. Rooted with SOC. Bluetooth stack fully repaired. THANKS!!!

Still curious about the extra partitions though.


----------



## medicmnstr

Just wanted to thank you for saving my bacon with this!!! flashed a rom that said it was for my showcase and it soft bricked my phone... this worked awesome!!!


----------



## phidelt82

medicmnstr said:


> Just wanted to thank you for saving my bacon with this!!! flashed a rom that said it was for my showcase and it soft bricked my phone... this worked awesome!!!


No problem. That's what it's here for.


----------



## nealwhite

im a good comp user so i understand your instructions perfectly but im new to android and what i can't figure out is i rooted my showcase right after buying it from cellular south and it works great but what i cant get to work is backing up my rom with rom manager i always get a error about verification of the file failing so my main question is not having my rom backed up before i do this a huge problem? or not really that bad.


----------



## jbreakfield

nealwhite said:


> im a good comp user so i understand your instructions perfectly but im new to android and what i can't figure out is i rooted my showcase right after buying it from cellular south and it works great but what i cant get to work is backing up my rom with rom manager i always get a error about verification of the file failing so my main question is not having my rom backed up before i do this a huge problem? or not really that bad.


This is a full package, so it will replace whatever is on your phone when you run it in Odin. It depends on whether you need things backed up; you can use an app like titanium backup from the market to back up your apps and their data.


----------



## nealwhite

is there an app to back up contacts because that is the only thing i don't need to lose


----------



## _josh__

As long as your contacts are sync to your Google account you will get them back.


----------



## nealwhite

mine are linked to facebook and google so thats a good sign. hopefully i don't screw this up


----------



## add144

If you want to be safe, sign into your Google account from your computer and check that your contacts are all there.


----------



## BubbaKush

You can backup your contacts using mybackup root on the market


----------



## jessfest

You can also backup contacts by going to the contacts program, hitting menu and then import/export. You can then save all your contacts as a file on your sd card and just import them after you've flashed. It also gives you the option to save the imported contacts to Google or to your phone.

Tapatalked from my Showcase


----------



## lightbulb39

The link is down. Can someone repost it? Thanks


----------



## MastaOfEvil

lightbulb39 said:


> The link is down. Can someone repost it? Thanks


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29062346/Showcase/EE25_fullOdin.tar.md5


----------



## lightbulb39

Thanks


----------



## Eazy

Where would the pit file be that I need? The file above is just the .tar.md5..


----------



## nealwhite

okay so i finally got to try this after my usb cord disappeared and im having some trouble i do exactly what you say at every step but when i plug my phone in and put it in download mode it doesn't recognize my phone? although this cord works fine and it recognizes it every time in every usb port for everything but this? Does anyone have any idea what might be going on and how to fix it


----------



## livinsac

Did you install drivers for the phone. If you install samsung kies it should install drivers.

It can still recognize phone in usb as file storage without drivers


----------



## nealwhite

yes like i said it literally connects to my phone every way but this one


----------



## bearcuz

ok my Showcase has been soft bricked for a few days as well. I tried updating to froyo like everyone else did and I got the wrong files which caused the phone to not go past the Samsung logo. So Ive found this post (thank God) and downloaded the files to get it back to normal. I run Odin3 and follow all the steps, but still the flash fails. I have it in download mode, but its still not working. Please shed some light. Ive been without a phone for days now. Please let me know if Im a complete idiot or not

edit: I tried with 2 different .pit files and same results. I've also tried OneClick just so I could get the phone to come back on, but it doesn't seem to work either. Sigh...

Here are my screen shots


----------



## _josh__

Use it as stated in first post but also check the repartition box. I.e. make sure its checked. See if that helps.


----------



## akellar

93foxgt said:


> Use it as stated in first post but also check the repartition box. I.e. make sure its checked. See if that helps.


That's not going to help if the MD5 is failing. Try redownloading the file. Could just have a bad download.


----------



## bearcuz

93foxgt said:


> Use it as stated in first post but also check the repartition box. I.e. make sure its checked. See if that helps.


I did that, and still no luck. Am I using the correct pit file because there wasnt one in the download.



> That's not going to help if the MD5 is failing. Try redownloading the file. Could just have a bad download.


exactly, but everything downloaded and said complete. Maybe it could be my OS.. I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium Sp1 on a Dell M5010.

I found another file that was the same but in a zip folder, but each time I try to extract it using 7-zip or winrar it says its corrupted smh... this is embarrassing because I usually get it right but not this time lol. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## scarmon25

I'm on a dell with the same OS and haven't had any issues with Odin. May try just deleteing the entire file and redownloading it. It sounds like something somewhere is corrupt. Don't know if its a file or program though

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## bearcuz

scarmon25 said:


> I'm on a dell with the same OS and haven't had any issues with Odin. May try just deleteing the entire file and redownloading it. It sounds like something somewhere is corrupt. Don't know if its a file or program though


ok I may have to try that. is the pit file supposed to be atlas_v2.2.1.pit or what? Im not sure since it wasnt included in the OP.


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah you should have a atlas pit file and then some sort of tar file who's name will depend in build and so forth.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## bearcuz

cool beans... its an md5 file in the OP so Im guessing thats the correct file. I tried one before that has me in this predicament now smh. I'm afraid Cellular South will tell me to kick rocks if I brought it in to get re-flashed lol


----------



## akellar

bearcuz said:


> cool beans... its an md5 file in the OP so Im guessing thats the correct file. I tried one before that has me in this predicament now smh. I'm afraid Cellular South will tell me to kick rocks if I brought it in to get re-flashed lol


I can't download the file as I'm at work but I am pretty sure it's a zip of both the .tar and the atlas file. You need to unzip the file and it should have both in there. I can't imagine Phidelt would have left it out but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## bearcuz

akellar said:


> I can't download the file as I'm at work but I am pretty sure it's a zip of both the .tar and the atlas file. You need to unzip the file and it should have both in there. I can't imagine Phidelt would have left it out but I suppose anything is possible.


no it was my fault not Phidelt... I downloaded the md5 by itself from the dropbox link in post #24, but that only because I couldnt extract the zip folder.


----------



## bearcuz

ok Im still getting the fail on odin... I re-downloaded the files and everything went through. I dont know why each time I download that zip file that Phidelt has on the OP keeps telling me its corrupt when its not. Just dont know whats going on.


----------



## akellar

bearcuz said:


> ok Im still getting the fail on odin... I re-downloaded the files and everything went through. I dont know why each time I download that zip file that Phidelt has on the OP keeps telling me its corrupt when its not. Just dont know whats going on.


I remember some people saying to remove the .md5 from the file name. Not sure if that's a good idea or not but I guess that's up to you if you can't get it to work.


----------



## _josh__

Let me get home to my PC and I will let you know something. As I've used the file in op without problems using windows vista.


----------



## _josh__

According to your screenshot of odin you have correct files. maybe bad download or something. hopefully someone can post a mirror link for you.


----------



## scarmon25

Let me download and upload them to my dropbox and I will.post a link for ya.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## scarmon25

Here's a link for the full build. http://db.tt/smmAmO4

If I need to unzip it and post them seperately I can just let me know

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## bearcuz

scarmon25 said:


> Here's a link for the full build. http://db.tt/smmAmO4
> 
> If I need to unzip it and post them seperately I can just let me know
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


Dude you are the king! You saved me... Thanks for everything, you have no clue how grateful I am.


----------



## scarmon25

Its no prob. I'm glad that worked for you.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## Chaz5150

I have the Samsung Showcase SCH-I500. I downloaded odin and the full flash zip file. followed the instructions and put it into download mode and odin didnt find my phone. any suggestions? ive got the standard drivers installed that my computer found. please help!!


----------



## Covack

does your pc, recognize your phone, when trying to copy files to the sdcard
if not I would (1) reboot pc with phone connected, try copy files to sdcard (2) google for some samsung drivers, try and get that working first

If it does recognize your phone, then i would try another d/load of Odin
let us know how you come out


----------



## hart321

Help..
I'm having an issue as well. First of all my phone was already bricked. So I flashed just the pit file in Odin and the boot screen comes up on my phone. It says something to the effect of E:can't mount /dev/block/stl11 (invalid argument) #Manual mode# 
I then flashed both files in Odin, now I can't get it into download mode or the boot screen. Even with a JIG.. any ideas?
View attachment 3124


----------



## Boytcam

Sorry to necrobump a thread, but I want to be sure before I do this, I cant afford to brick my phone. I had a stock showcase with 2.1, which I rooted and flashed cyanogenmod 7. I cant use mms now. If I flash this file with odin and repartition, will I be back to stock, but 2.2? I dont wanna mess anything up, so I need a second opinion before trying! Thanks!


----------



## _josh__

Yes Odin this file with repartition checked. You will then be completely stock 2.2 ee25.


----------



## Boytcam

No problems that stock it was only 2.1 or that cyanogenmod made it mtd?


----------



## Boytcam

Also, the link appears to be broken....can someone repost a link?


----------



## Eldenmisty

can someone tell me how to get kies mini to recognize my phone when I flash back to this stock 2.2.1. I want to get the 2.3.5 update


----------



## larryp1962

If you install the mini kies for the Ei20 (2.3.5 update) it will uninstall the 2.2.1 mini kies and replace it with the update mini kies for 2.3.5. The drivers are included to
reconize your phone.


----------



## Eldenmisty

So all I have to do is download it to my cp and then it will recognize?


----------



## larryp1962

Yes...download it to ur PC,it will uninstall the 2.2.1 first,then it will install the 2.3.5 [Ei20]


----------



## larryp1962

Yes...download it to ur PC,it will uninstall the 2.2.1 first,then it will install the 2.3.5 [Ei20]


----------



## Eldenmisty

So even though right now I am on 2.3.5 Heinz rom I have to go back to this stock 2.2.1 and r
Then dl the new kids and it will work


----------



## larryp1962

Correct


----------



## larryp1962

[Step 1 : flash the EE25 stock showcase via Odin (from this thread)]

[Step 2 :download the Ei20(c spire) Kies mini from samsung site to your pc. Run it.]

(I may have confused you on this...If you already have the Kies mini for froyo ee25 update on your pc it will unistall it, then it will replace it with the Ei20 Kies mini)


----------



## Eldenmisty

OK. Will try. Thank you for your help


----------



## ronarprfct

Thank you very much-you saved my bacon with this. My phone now seems to be entirely operational


----------



## robg37

I got a replacement Showcase (on C Spire) that came with 2.3.5. For reasons I won't get into, I flashed this package (the full one) with Odin. I've done it with the repartitioning as well. But my baseband version is still listed as unknown. Do I need to reflash and clear efs? I find this a little unsettling, since I don't have my efs backed up (the folder is empty).


----------



## jbreakfield

robg37 said:


> I got a replacement Showcase (on C Spire) that came with 2.3.5. For reasons I won't get into, I flashed this package (the full one) with Odin. I've done it with the repartitioning as well. But my baseband version is still listed as unknown. Do I need to reflash and clear efs? I find this a little unsettling, since I don't have my efs backed up (the folder is empty).


Did you *228 after flashing and booting up?


----------



## robg37

I did. It tells me to turn airplane mode off to make a call, since I can't get the radio to turn on.


----------



## robg37

Ok, I flashed a 2.3.4 (EH09) ROM (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3402-odineh09-showcase-cellular-south-gingerbread-rooted-custom-update-flash/), and everything came back. I was then able to get back to 2.3.5 (EI20) by restoring a CWM backup.


----------



## boucheman414

@scarmon25

Can you please repost a working link to ee25? All the ones that have been previously posted do not work and I am about to just chunk this phone in the fire place:/
I have a Galaxy S Showcase(c spire) and I flashed verizon's fascinate on accident. My phone completely works, I just don't have verizon, I have C Spire. Lol, ANYWAYS! Can you please just give a new working link to the EE25 .tar files i need? Or if anyone has this .tar file could you please post a working link?? Thank you so much!!


----------



## _josh__

Download this file and extract the two files from it. It contains the tar and atlas files. http://db.tt/NBoUqh4D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## larryp1962

boucheman414 said:


> @scarmon25
> 
> Can you please repost a working link to ee25? All the ones that have been previously posted do not work and I am about to just chunk this phone in the fire place:/
> I have a Galaxy S Showcase(c spire) and I flashed verizon's fascinate on accident. My phone completely works, I just don't have verizon, I have C Spire. Lol, ANYWAYS! Can you please just give a new working link to the EE25 .tar files i need? Or if anyone has this .tar file could you please post a working link?? Thank you so much!!


http://minus.com/mpkjlxmX7

File below actually has pit and .tar file

* EE25_fullOdin.tar*


----------



## boucheman414

OMG!! DUDE YOU ARE MY PERSONAL JESUS!! Thank you so much! I've been messing with this phone ALL WEEK!! It's my girlfriends and now, thanks to you, I get to be the hero... for like an hour hehe! Thank you so much!


----------



## larryp1962

boucheman414 said:


> OMG!! DUDE YOU ARE MY PERSONAL JESUS!! Thank you so much! I've been messing with this phone ALL WEEK!! It's my girlfriends and now, thanks to you, I get to be the hero... for like an hour hehe! Thank you so much!


No problem dude!!

Just here trying to help when i can..

Heres the Ei20 .tar file if needed for ginger bread

http://minus.com/m8ZbFAoGn


----------



## boucheman414

Thanks, i appreciate it. It is all working perfectly now and I feel like if I don't stop now, while I'm ahead, I will just mess it up again lol. Probably would have had it fixed last monday if megaupload wasnt taken down.. O well, thanks again man!


----------



## RyanS

boucheman414 said:


> @scarmon25
> 
> Can you please repost a working link to ee25? All the ones that have been previously posted do not work and I am about to just chunk this phone in the fire place:/
> I have a Galaxy S Showcase(c spire) and I flashed verizon's fascinate on accident. My phone completely works, I just don't have verizon, I have C Spire. Lol, ANYWAYS! Can you please just give a new working link to the EE25 .tar files i need? Or if anyone has this .tar file could you please post a working link?? Thank you so much!!


I did the same thing lol


----------

